# Need a new hunting partner?



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

We had one male Vizsla puppy last month. He will be ready to go the first - second week of August. He will make a great hunting partner for someone. Check out the link below for pictures of the parents and the puppy.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Pup is gone, picked up today.


----------

